# Feeling apprehensive!



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly is booked in at the vets on Tuesday to be spayed, I know she is not aware of what is going to be done and it's a few days away, but I'm feeling quiet apprehensive about it.
Firstly I know its a big op! But I'm worried that something might happen to Molly . I'm then worried as to what the recovery will be like. What should I do about Sid, is it advisable to keep them separate!
I know I have a good vet and trust she will be in the best of care, but never the less I'm still worried. 
I guess he will discuss everything with me, but all advise from those who have be through it would be greatly appreciated. 
Lastly will it have any affect on Molly afterwards as in personality etc?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - it is MUCH worse on owners - because we have all the worrying...
She will probably be absolutely fine - sore for a few days and then fine.
I have never kept my dogs separated - I have protected the dopey one from being too pestered when they first stagger home from the vet - the others have needed to investigate - but have always sniffed very gently. With Dot because she was so nutty bananas once she was over the anesthetic - about 3 days, I did not let her go out in the garden with the others or for walks with them as she just did this ridiculous 'fish on the end of a line' leaping and twirling thing  she only got to go out on lead with just me being very, very dull. It was a long, long 10 days - but honestly they are so quickly back to being bright eyed and bushy tailed that the worst thing was keeping her calm, rather than trying to make her feel better 

I have discovered Priory Gardens in Lewes... Liz has orchestra practice at the college on Fridays 4:15-6. We go pretty much straight from me leaving work - just stop by at home to pick up the cello - also took Dot last week as she was in need of some time with me! We had a nice walk and scamper around the ruins before I went and sat back in the car and got on with some paper work with a contented Dot for company


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks marzi this is reassuring, I'm just very worried about the anesthetic. You hear of horror stories and reaction to it and I would hate anything to happen to my lovely molly
Hopefully Sid will be considerate and a little gentle to her then if I let them be together. I haven't got much choice really, I know he won't sleep without her. 

Oh how nice, you know I haven't even thought about the priory area for walking my two. It's probably because I haven't ventured there for some years. Not since my son was at school! I can always remember hanging around there when I was at priory, now that seems like a long time ago.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah yes, I remember the trauma well! The 'what ifs' and general panic that I masked in order to pretend I'm a grown up  She'll be fine, as Marzi said, it'll all be about keeping her calm before you know it  Have you got a babygrow sorted? It really helped Poppy not to have the stress of the cone. And once she was back and safe with us at home I remember the next lot of stressing about food and wees and garden steps and etc etc (I slept downstairs for a few days and carried her to the grass) Once Molly's had her first post op toilet and food you'll relax more. Oh and while she's in having the op go out and buy yourself something nice to take your mind off it


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

A baby onsie is VERY important. I bought 3 and cut a small hole for the tail to stick out. They snap at the crouch, so easy to unsnap and roll up for potty time. Neither of mine had to have cones and did really well with these. I used them for about 10 days. I did not separate Sami from Carley when she was spayed. It's amazing how they just "know". He would have a sniff and back off. I picked her up for pee and poo for 2 days. Do not be surprised if she does not go for up to 8 hrs. I put her favorite blanket on the carpet in the living room and slept beside her for 2 nights. She was very sleepy the rest of the day of her op and generally looked very sorry for herself. It hurt me to see her, but she did really well. I fed her 2 very small meals of chicken and rice and made sure she had water. I would bring a tiny water bowl right up to her face and she would lift her head and drink a little. The next day she was walking very gently for a few days, but after 2 days was hard to hold back. You and poo will do just fabulous . . . . I know it is a worry . . . Deep breathes


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Marion and nanci once again I feel a little bit reassured that she will be fine. 
Love the onesie idea, never even considered that as an option from the cone. I don't particularly like them, feel like they're restricted and they hurt if they walk into your legs wearing one 
So lots of deep breaths and retail therapy as Marion has suggested ( trouble is this will probably include something for Molly!  )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Onesies are the way to go. My vet was impressed, particularly because it stopped the other dogs from licking the wound. You will need to find somewhere that stocks size 2-3yrs I should think. A short legged sleep suit would work well. They may be selling summer stock off? Time to go shopping


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Onesies are the way to go. My vet was impressed, particularly because it stopped the other dogs from licking the wound. You will need to find somewhere that stocks size 2-3yrs I should think. A short legged sleep suit would work well. They may be selling summer stock off? Time to go shopping


That's given me and idea marzi, time to rade my grandson wardrobe. He just over two so there's bound to be some to fit Molly


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Will think of you both on Tuesday Nicky x x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah, what a worry for you but think how many of these procedures vets do and I imagine rarely anything goes wrong. I bet Sid will somehow know that Molly needs some gentle treatment and will look after her. 

I'll be thinking of you too  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you Jude and Lou, very kind of you both x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My two were done when they were 6 months and both weighed under 7kgs. They wore 18-24 month onesies and did not need collars.
They both had traditional spays with glue rather than staples or sutures to close the wound - it was small and neat and clean.
Try not to worry too much.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Most dogs I have had who have had any sort of surgery are very sleepy the first night and sometimes a little whiny or stressy as they recover from the aneasthetic. The following day they are usually a lot happier and very soon after that you have the fun of trying to keep them rested.

Chance did not need a cone or a onesie and just left her wound alone. I did keep her separate from the dogs she played roughly with but she was fine with Molly.

Good luck to Molly - I hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

2ndhandgal said:


> Most dogs I have had who have had any sort of surgery are very sleepy the first night and sometimes a little whiny or stressy as they recover from the aneasthetic. The following day they are usually a lot happier and very soon after that you have the fun of trying to keep them rested.
> 
> Chance did not need a cone or a onesie and just left her wound alone. I did keep her separate from the dogs she played roughly with but she was fine with Molly.
> 
> Good luck to Molly - I hope all goes smoothly.


So really I should make the most of the first 24 hour after that is when I'm going to be on my toes keeping her out her usually manic mode  
Thank you and Molly says thank you everyone 🐶

Thank you marzi, your two look so sweet in their onesies


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How are you?
How is poor Molly?
Honestly she will feel better soon, if she doesn't already.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Is it today? Lots of hugs coming your way


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes it's today - thinking of you and Molly and know she'll be fine. As for you, well you're a lost cause! 😉x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you marzi, Marion and Lou for asking. We've just got home,she was there for the best part of the day! She seemed to be in quiet a lot of pain,but thankfully sleeping now. I've had a few tears myself. Don't you just hate hearing them cry. Now fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery. x x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly - she looks so tiny 
Honestly in a few days you'll be pulling your hair out as you try to stop her bouncing everywhere and doodle dashing with Sid.
Gentle hugs to little Molly.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Aah poor Molly, and you too. You'll both recover very soon xx


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you ladies, I think I deserve a drink. It's been quiet a stressful day  x 
SIDS now keeping a watchful eye on his big sister why I tend to dinner


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

And you'll know were responsible and did the right thing. 

Hope you both feel better in the morning.x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so glad the worst is all behind you now, now just rest and pain killers and then imposed rest and all will be back to normal.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Goosey said:


> Thank you ladies, I think I deserve a drink. It's been quiet a stressful day  x
> SIDS now keeping a watchful eye on his big sister why I tend to dinner


Did you manage to find her some onesies? That way he won't be able to investigate her wound and she won't have to wear her collar....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Did you manage to find her some onesies? That way he won't be able to investigate her wound and she won't have to wear her collar....


I tried tescos this morning, but they no longer sell baby clothes. I'm going to keep the cone on tonight and keep Sid away for the night, that was my worry that he would start licking it! 
I'm sure I will manage to get some tomorrow else where. 
She's still very drowsie and occasionally coughing not sure if this is normal?


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe she is coughing just as a reaction to having the tube down her throat for the anaesthetic? Hope you all get a good sleep tonight x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Goosey said:


> Thank you ladies, I think I deserve a drink. It's been quiet a stressful day  x
> SIDS now keeping a watchful eye on his big sister why I tend to dinner


Bless little Sid, looking after Molly :cry2: Oh dear, something in my eye I think...  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot had a horrible cough and was really dribbly - she worried me so much that I phoned the vet who said exactly what Boo said ... so try not to worry. I gave her some cool water out of an oral syringe which seemed to remind her that she was thirsty - she had a good drink and that did help the cough a bit.
Charity shops may be a good source of baby clothes... How much does Molly weigh?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Jude, never even thought of that being the reason! Good idea marzi she hasn't had a drink so I will use the syringe they gave me for her meds! 
Molly weighs 10.4 kg 
Oh she has managed a little food even though I hand feed her, she was well hungry,but didn't seem to have the strength to eat it apart from the stupid cone that restricts her.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Bless little Sid, looking after Molly :cry2: Oh dear, something in my eye I think...  x


Yeah yeah Lou, you know there's nothing in your eye your just a big softie really! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

24 hours on and Molly hasn't managed a wee yet, the vets have suggested to watch her until tomorrow and if she hasn't to take her in. To be honest she hasn't drunk much! 
She was whining a lot this morning in between sleeping, but is more relaxed this afternoon. This is partly due to the removal of the cone. Happier in her onesie and due to get her inflatable collar tomorrow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Molly.
Inzi was slow to wee in the end I walked her 50 yards down the road and she did a wee on the grass verge... she didn't want to wee in the garden.
Glad she is comfy in her onesie.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Finally a wee, but wish the hubby had undone the onesie first 
Not much help when you've only got the one at the moment?arghhhhhhhh! 
So she's back with the cone.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay and Oh NO!
Men! (My son did the same)


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Men can be so useless at times! Hope you're all on the mend...  x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> Men can be so useless at times!


 Erm...excuse me?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Datun Walnut said:


> Erm...excuse me?


With the odd exception! They do have there uses


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you say so 😉x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad she finally had a wee. I would always unsnap and roll up before they went out the door. And I had 4 onsies ready for the unexpected! The important thing is she is getting better. Tomorrow you will see a big difference!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly's a lot more lively today! still sleeping a lot, but happier in her eyes. she was looking very sad for the first couple of days which made me sad to think I had put her through that!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You have done the right thing...by tomorrow you will have to start restricting her running and playing like a lunatic. 
Glad to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Peanut said:


> You have done the right thing...by tomorrow you will have to start restricting her running and playing like a lunatic.
> Glad to hear she is doing well.


I thinks she definitely on the mend, she lays on the sofa and SIDS on the floor and they still manage to play just using their mouths. It's quiet amusing to see them. 
I still need to put a cone on when I'm out but I invested in a inflatable one which is more comfortable for her and she doesn't seem to bother with it ,where as the horrid plastic one annoyed her!


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh bless her! What with the babygro and the inflatable ring, I'm not entirely sure what she looks like but glad she's on the x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Oh bless her! What with the babygro and the inflatable ring, I'm not entirely sure what she looks like but glad she's on the x


Yes Lou it it's a strange look but she doesn't seem to mind  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sure it's a look that will take off and be on the cover of Vogue, or Dogue perhaps... 😊 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I'm sure it's a look that will take off and be on the cover of Vogue, or Dogue perhaps... 😊 x


 Well Molly has got more of a model figure now, she's lost a couple of lb since her op, she's eating fine but only if I hand feed her and it's a bit of a nightmare trying to get her to drink still! 

Any of you ladies have this problem with their poos or is this just Molly! I'm a little concerned especially the lack of fluid! 
She's on metacam as her pain relief.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

No, I didn't have a problem with the lack of fluid, but Marzi's recommendation of giving her fluids with a syringe seem to be reasonable. 

As for hand-feeding................Coconut will NOT eat out of a bowl. It is a whole charade to feed him (we pretend we eat the food, then Peanut has some, then he will try.....but only when the food is given to him by hand). 

They are smart little dogs that manipulate us properly. (She is most definitely taking full advantage of you!!!)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Peanut said:


> No, I didn't have a problem with the lack of fluid, but Marzi's recommendation of giving her fluids with a syringe seem to be reasonable.
> 
> As for hand-feeding................Coconut will NOT eat out of a bowl. It is a whole charade to feed him (we pretend we eat the food, then Peanut has some, then he will try.....but only when the food is given to him by hand).
> 
> They are smart little dogs that manipulate us properly. (She is most definitely taking full advantage of you!!!)


I'm beginning to think your right, she was fed by hand and water through a syringe for the first day purely so I knew she had had some, but like you say I think she may just be seeing how far she can take it.smarty pants poos!!


----------

